

Show HN : Animate your Ideas - whatabouthim
http://explee.com/

======
_lex
The video on the homepage is so, so boring! Make it 30 secs max, and keep me
interested! The biggest problem is that I want what you're selling, but I
don't want to sit through your boring video, which makes me skeptical that I
can use your platform to make a non-boring video: I assume that your video is
the best possible result of using your product, and it sucks.

So I didn't sign up.

------
teeboy
It's very buggy. Great concept though. The video on the homepage is not
working. Could you please give a better explanation video?

